# Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R at HKIPP Chai Wan Day in Hong Kong



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2015)

```
A Canon Rumors reader sent in some thoughts and observations about the upcoming Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R cameras at an <a href="http://hkipp.org/news-events/7119/hkipp-chai-wan-day-2015-2/20150303" target="_blank">event in Hong Kong</a>.</p>
<p>OBSERVATIONS</p>
<ul>
<li>Sturdy build quality, could be better than the EOS 5D Mark III</li>
<li>Viewfinder displays are quite complex</li>
<li>As suspected, still running beta software</li>
<li>The shutter sound is quite soft</li>
<li>Continuous shooting feels slow, but we knew that already</li>
<li>Large sample prints looked great</li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R are not yet available for preorder, but they are expected to start shipping at the end of June.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-19275 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6171spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6171spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6171spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6172spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6172spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6172spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6173spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6173spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6173spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6175spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6175spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6175spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6176spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6176spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6176spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6177spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6177spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6177spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6181spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6181spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6181spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6184spr.jpg'><img width="150" height="99" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/DSC_6184spr-150x99.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DSC_6184spr" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## mjbehnke (Mar 17, 2015)

Stupid question... What's the 3 little bumps on the bottom left under the screen and that little circular thing next to them? Not familiar with that.

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## Pag (Mar 17, 2015)

We know the price and when it's going to be available, so I don't understand what' stopping a store from starting preorders right now.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pag said:


> We know the price and when it's going to be available, so I don't understand what' stopping a store from starting preorders right now.



Maybe it is against the law;

From Canon USA's website.

_"The EOS 5DS R camera has not been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission. This device is not, and may not be offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained"_


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi mjbehnke. 
No idea about the bumps, but the circular thing looks to me like the stab with a brio to reset device button we used to need regularly on older electronics!!!  ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



mjbehnke said:


> Stupid question... What's the 3 little bumps on the bottom left under the screen and that little circular thing next to them? Not familiar with that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matthew


----------



## arjay (Mar 17, 2015)

mjbehnke said:


> Stupid question... What's the 3 little bumps on the bottom left under the screen and that little circular thing next to them? Not familiar with that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matthew



The three holes are the speaker port, the round thing is a light sensor for auto setting the brightness of the display... I am assuming that it is the same as the 5D mark III


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2015)

UK dealers are taking pre-orders and state May for first deliveries for the 5Ds & 5DS R, both the EOS 750D and EOS 760D available from April. This coming weekend is the start of The Photography Show in Birmingham and all four of the new cameras will be there along with the EF 11-24mm. Lee Filters will have the adaptor ring for the SW150 for use with the Canon EF 11-24mm at the show.


----------



## EVVK (Mar 17, 2015)

Has anybody commented the buffer when shooting RAW at all?


----------



## surapon (Mar 17, 2015)

arjay said:


> mjbehnke said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid question... What's the 3 little bumps on the bottom left under the screen and that little circular thing next to them? Not familiar with that.
> ...




Thank you, Sir Dear Friend arjay.
Just in my Idea, Only my Idea, After I talk to The Canon's Engineers in Japan, He report that, That 3 White dots, when they operate will have Yellow, Orange and red Color LED, And The Sensor on the Right hand side is the Sensor/ Detector to detect the Feeling and Age of the Camera operator/ Photographers---These Canon 5DS and 5DR = 50.6 MP, and so big MP and use so much computer time to calculate the best AF Point and get 100 % of the best details/ the best colors in this world---With 99% the usage of these camera must use Tripods---NO, NO, NO, The Tripods not need to make stability, But for Old man like me can go to rest room or near the tree in the wood near by,( where no one see), With out bring the camera with me-- to release my self, after The Red LED color remind me= Time to go, before bad leak and wet my pant.----Ha, Ha, Ha, Just My Idea.
Well It not make sense that the Speaker holes near my mouth---If Not LED Light Warning, They must to be the Mike---Yes, The Speaker must near my ears .
Sir, I want to have FUN to day.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Vern (Mar 17, 2015)

very nice Surapon - levity appreciated


----------



## arjay (Mar 17, 2015)

surapon said:


> arjay said:
> 
> 
> > mjbehnke said:
> ...


This is no good... there's no setting for coffee!


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2015)

What does it mean, a soft shutter sound? Is it more like Nikon or Leica, a beautiful melody...or it is more like 5D MKII?


----------



## Gert Arijs (Mar 17, 2015)

I had it in my hands too, on the 'imaging days' in Brussels, Belgium a few weeks ago. With the 11-24 attached.
I own the 5D3 and had the impression that size, feel, button placement, etc was exactly matching my 5D3. Not 'more sturdy, but the same. So that is very sturdy as the 5D3 is very sturdy too. Viewfinder is indeed very impessively filled with usefull stuff.
It's not a camera I would need so I didn't pay very close attention to menu etc...


----------



## AguiarPhotography (Mar 18, 2015)

I know that the two cameras are similar and the R means that you do not have a filter on the sensor.
I would like to know more about the use or not use of the ultra violet filter. Does anyone know or have sample of images from both cameras?
Which camera would be best for a in-studio product photography? How about for events where we have multiple light sources?

Sorry if this is not the correct place to ask this question. Thank you.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 18, 2015)

AguiarPhotography said:


> I know that the two cameras are similar and the R means that you do not have a filter on the sensor.
> I would like to know more about the use or not use of the ultra violet filter. Does anyone know or have sample of images from both cameras?
> Which camera would be best for a in-studio product photography? How about for events where we have multiple light sources?


Having seen only image samples, and not comparative tests, we can assume that:

There is not any change in UV filter, which was removed in astrophotograph cameras 60Da and also 20Da.

The Bayer filter (RGB) has stronger pigments, producing more pure and vibrant colors, but noise will be higher above ISO 6400.

For studio photography, tripod and controlled lighting 5DS / 5DSR should give the best results sharpness and color ever seen in DSLR cameras with full frame sensor.

The 5DSR model should produce images a bit sharper than the 5DS model, since it uses very high quality lenses, like Zeiss otus, or Sigma 50mm Art. However, 5DSR is more susceptible to occurrence of moire and aliasing, repetitive objects with geometric patterns, such as fabrics and screens.

The new 5DS / 5DSR seem to NOT offer advantages (compared with 5D Mark iii) for use in event photography.


----------



## Bernard (Mar 18, 2015)

"Viewfinder displays are quite complex"

This is what worries me, along with the lack of a manual focus screen. The viewfinder is for composing your image and deciding where you place the zone of sharpness. If you can't tell what's sharp, and your picture is hidden behind a measles-like outbreak of focus points, pictograms, barometers and whatnot, then what's the point of having an SLR?
The lousy viewfinder is the main reason I skipped the 5Dmk3. My ideal viewfinder would just show me my frame, with nice accurate sharpness, and minimal additional info: shutter, aperture, ISO and exp. comp (only when in use).


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 19, 2015)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> What does it mean, a soft shutter sound? Is it more like Nikon or Leica, a beautiful melody...or it is more like 5D MKII?


take a look at this hands on video to get an idea of the soft shutter and delay shutter mode on this camera: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFjUnDb-dbw


----------

